# Which one boots is better? HELP



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know which one i should buy and i find it hard to go to loacl store to try it out, because i wear size 8, most of the shop don't have the size for me. I would like to hear what do you guys think of which one is better and why? Thanks for your help. 

K2 Darko
Van Fargo
Burton Hail
Nitro The Team
DC super Park


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If you want my honest opinion, if the cheapest boot with the least features fits your foot better than any other boot you try, buy them. Whatever you do, don't buy a pair of boots without trying them, and I can honestly say, I don't think I'd ever order a pair of boots off the internet either. You want to take home the boots you TRY ON that feel the very best, who knows, the same boot in the same size could actually feel different between two pairs of boots. Don't screw your feet over. All those companies make good boots IMO although I've only tried two of them. Don't forget to check out Salomon boots, they are pretty nice too. I have Burton Ions and I hope they never need to be replaced. This will be their third season and I they haven't shown any signs of wear, and I do get atleast 100 days a season since I've started.


----------

